# BlackOps Halloween 2014



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Halloween all

More videos to come, just not enough time to process and upload. 
http://plus.google.com/113924675563099363826
http://plus.google.com/113924675563099363826/videos


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The crypt with the rising lid was my favorite and the fencing that was falling down at one end of the yard was a nice touch. Gives the impression that something you really don't want to meet got out of the graveyard.

You also have spider webbing that looks amazingly realistic.


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got the video of the Crypt finished





The webbing is from a home made hot glue / compressed air gun. 
For whatever reason this year I let the gun heat up more often and ran the air pressure a lot higher. This resulted in really fine threads in many layers.

The fence is actually just plumbing for the smoke but I do like the way it came out and the fact that it keeps people from getting too close.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I really like your crypt, it looks so real. Nice haunt!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That crypt and it's sound track are too too cool!! Very nice all over set up


----------

